# Can I purchase a beach lot for under $20.000 BRL...



## dchumorist

...in Rio de Janeiro, Sao Paulo, or Bahia?

Just an empty lot for me to build a cottage on.

How safe are those areas?

Thanks


----------



## debzor

I think you are missing a zero in your number, if you want beach front...


----------



## malbuquerque306

debzor said:


> I think you are missing a zero in your number, if you want beach front...


maybe two zeroes


----------



## Murray1930

dchumorist said:


> ...in Rio de Janeiro, Sao Paulo, or Bahia?
> 
> Just an empty lot for me to build a cottage on.
> 
> How safe are those areas?
> 
> Thanks


I don't think you will be able to buy any plot that cheap. In Natal, North East Brazil it is possible to buy plots for about R$40,000, Double what you stated but still affordable. 
Also certain sellers with offer finance.


----------



## Manumanos

Trully?? that looks really cheap


----------

